# Jeep+4WD



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

So, while plowing in the freak storm we had up here my 4wd gave me an issue. I can put the vehicle into 4wd but the indicator light on the dash does not illuminate. Any ideas of what may cause this? There are no others issues.... that I am aware of. 4.0 engine, manuel trans, 48,000 miles 
~BigD~


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

It's either a burned out bulb or the switch is misaligned or broke. There is no disconnect I'm aware of so if the lever is 4WD it's in 4WD regardless of the light being on.


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

thanks fester, I doubt the bulb is burnt out since the rest of the dash is all good, but could be. I made some calls and was told about the switch so I am waiting for things to warm up a bit here in NJ after this freak storm and will figure it out under there, thanks again


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Yeah, there may be a switch on the T-case.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Hubjeep;1335226 said:


> Yeah, there may be a switch on the T-case.


There IS a switch on the transfer case


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

It's the switch on the transfercase. It is on the back topside of the transfercase. PArt is cheap but can be a pain due to location. It's a two wire switch unless you have a NP242 then it can be a 3 wire.

Look at this forum.
http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f11/99-xj-4wd-lite-out-need-tips-switch-1182714/


----------



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)

From time to time my 4x4 light doesnt illuminate but my 97 TJ is definately in 4WD. The switch could be bad or perhaps just a loose connection...


----------

